# Gaggia baby class appears to be blocked. How easy to get at blockage?



## tonycollinet (Feb 13, 2010)

Pump labours as though at full pressure - even with no portafilter in place. Little water comes through.

If I open the steam valve, then pressure is released again, and the pump can run normally for about a second before it pressurises again.

Clearly a blockage somewhere. How easy is it going to be to get at? Any other way of clearing?

Thanks.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It could be that the boiler has been emptied.

Have you tried refilling the boiler?

From cold, switch the machine on, then open the steam valve and press the brew button until you have a steady stream of water coming out of the steam wand

(This step will not work when the machine is warm)

Have you checked the shower screen as well?

Is the machine descaled regularly?


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Have you descaled the machine recently? Please advise, if not run a thorough descaling cycle and see if there is any improvement.

Don


----------



## tonycollinet (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi. Thanks for reply.

Shower screen is now off with same result. I'll try the steam valve thing when the machine is cool again. It has not been de-scaled as often as recommended (only twice in a year) - but we are in a very soft water area. Our 10 year old kettle has practically no scale in it. I'm hoping it is not that :-/


----------



## tonycollinet (Feb 13, 2010)

Just going to try a de-scaling now.


----------



## tonycollinet (Feb 13, 2010)

tonycollinet said:


> Just going to try a de-scaling now.


I have been a naughty boy and I have learned my lesson!

It cleared within 15 seconds of the descale cycle starting. Regular descaling for me now!

Thanks for help.

Cheers

Tony.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Glad to here you sorted it Tony, did exactly the same myself as I suspect did many others. Keep looking on the forum for more tips and assistance

Gaz


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Good news, glad the simple solution solved the problem,aim for a 3 monthly descale as a minimum, even though you live in a soft water area it is worth investing in some form of water filtration. belt and braces approach perhaps but espresso machines are very sensitive to scale, hence all the warranties excluding scale problems.

Brita filter jugs and in the water tank filter cartridges are the easiest options.

Don


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

I agree Don I live in a soft water area and now use a Brita filter and descale

Gaz


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Yup, best plan I learned the hard way by completely killing my first espresso machine through lack of attention to scale issues.

Don


----------

